# Try Not To Puke When You Read This



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

If you read the ingredients label on a loaf of bread, you will usually find an ingredient listed there as *L-cysteine*. This is a non-essential amino acid added to many baked goods as a dough conditioner in order to speed industrial processing. It's usually not added directly to flour intended for home use, but you'll find it readily in commercial breads such as pizza dough, bread rolls and pastries.

While some L-cysteine is directly synthesized in laboratories, most of it is extracted from a cheap and abundant natural protein source:* human hair*. *The hair is dissolved in acid and L-cysteine is isolated through a chemical process, then packaged and shipped off to commercial bread producers. Besides human hair, other sources of L-cysteine include chicken feathers, duck feathers, cow horns and petroleum byproducts.*

*Most of the hair used to make L-cysteine is gathered from the floors of barbershops and hair salons in China.*

While the thought of eating dissolved hair might make some people uneasy, most Western consumers ultimately have no principled objections doing so. For Jews and Muslims, however, hair-derived L-cysteine poses significant problems. Muslims are forbidden from eating anything derived from a human body, and many rabbis forbid hair consumption for similar reasons. Even rabbis who permit the consumption of hair would forbid it if it came from corpses -- and since much L-cysteine comes from China, where sourcing and manufacturing practices are notoriously questionable, this is a real concern. In one case, a rabbi forbade the consumption of L-cysteine because the hair had been harvested during a ritual at a temple in India.
*
Source:* 25 Amazing Facts About Food, authored by Mike Adams and David Guiterrez. _This report reveals surprising things about where your food comes from and what's really in it! _Download the full report (FREE) NaturalNews.com - 25 Amazing Facts About Food All 25 facts are documented and true.

*More proof:* Cysteine is an α-amino acid with the chemical formula HO2CCH(NH2)CH2SH. It is a non-essential amino acid, which means that it is biosynthesized in humans.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks like someone else is an avid reader of natural news. Back to topic.

Its disgusting, it's hard to believe the US lets this mess in. Have you read the thing about human excrement as a meat product?


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

worldengineer said:


> Looks like someone else is an avid reader of natural news. Back to topic.
> 
> Its disgusting, it's hard to believe the US lets this mess in. Have you read the thing about human excrement as a meat product?


It's all disgusting. And they worry about lead in toys....pffft!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi, Irritated--I'm extremely irritated..I'll try to make this short..

I know we all try to buy USA made...dh was helping me get my pjs and stuff together after bath (I broke 3 toes in foot--hard to take a bath without help; safety reasons) and I was lotioning...now, in prepping, I have been buying 10 0r 20 of the same items for ever...getting ready.
I noticed the lotion was made in china..so, not wanting to put that on my face, asked for another lotion in the bath room...well, made in china also.
I vowed that even though I have too many hygiene, paper products, etc to discard, from that moment on, no more china.
Later, I'm getting ready for bed, get my book ready, lights down, and notice a label on the walker and start reading ....made in china again!!
Okay, I'm pizzed---why do we have medical devices not made in USA??:nuts:

THAT'S IT---I DON'T CARE ANY LONGER---IF IT COSTS 2 OR 3 DOLLARS MORE FOR USA MADE...I'M STILL BUYING IT!!! I REACHED THE POINT WHERE ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!!!!!

And trust me--I really budget for our preps---I really sacrifice for our preps.
I do without for our preps.

God bless...JayJay


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

and now... for the *rest*... of the story...

Although classified as a non-essential amino acid, cysteine is essential for infants, the elderly, and individuals with certain metabolic disease or who suffer from malabsorption syndromes. Cysteine can usually be synthesized by the human body under normal physiological conditions if a sufficient quantity of methionine is available. Cysteine is catabolized in the gastrointestinal tract and blood plasma. In contrast, cystine travels safely through the GI tract and blood plasma and is promptly reduced to the two cysteine molecules upon cell entry.

Cysteine is found in most high-protein foods, including:

Animal sources: pork, sausage meat, chicken, turkey, duck, luncheon meat, eggs, milk, whey protein, ricotta, cottage cheese, yogurt
Plant sources: red peppers, garlic, onions, broccoli, brussels sprouts, oats, granola, wheat germ, lentils

Cysteine was once obtained industrially by hydrolysis of human hair, *but in recent years 85% is produced from duck feathers*. Due to marketing restraints with Jewish Kosher and Muslim Halal however, it is now possible to get synthetically produced material, albeit at a higher price. The synthetic route involves fermentation utilizing a specialized form of E. coli. With a different technology, L-cysteine is produced by the hydrolysis of racemic 2-amino-Δ2-thiazoline-4-carboxylic acid using Pseudomonas thiazolinophilum.

Cysteine is required by sheep in order to produce wool: it is an essential amino acid which must be taken in as food from grass. As a consequence, during drought conditions, sheep stop producing wool; however, transgenic sheep which can make their own cysteine have been developed. (  oh nos! _Frankenwool_ !  )

Cysteine has been proposed as a preventative or antidote for some of the negative effects of alcohol, including liver damage and hangover. It counteracts the poisonous effects of acetaldehyde, which is the major by-product of alcohol metabolism and is responsible for most of the negative aftereffects and long-term damage associated with alcohol use (but not the immediate effects of drunkenness). Cysteine supports the next step in metabolism, which turns acetaldehyde into the relatively harmless acetic acid. In a rat study, test animals received an LD50 dose of acetaldehyde (the amount which normally kills half of all animals). Those that received cysteine had an 80% survival rate; when both cysteine and thiamine were administered, all animals survived. There is not yet direct evidence for or against its effectiveness in humans who consume alcohol at normal levels.

The cysteine thiol group is nucleophilic and easily oxidized. The reactivity is enhanced when the thiol is ionized, and cysteine residues in proteins have pKa values close to neutrality, so are often in their reactive thiolate form in the cell. Because of its high reactivity, the thiol group of cysteine has numerous biological functions.

N-acetyl-L-cysteine (NAC) is a derivative of cysteine wherein an acetyl group is attached to the nitrogen atom. This compound is sold as a dietary supplement commonly claiming antioxidant and liver protecting effects. NAC is often used as a cough medicine because it breaks up the disulfide bonds in the mucus and thus liquefies it, making it easier to cough up. It is also this action of breaking disulfide bonds that makes it useful in thinning the abnormally thick mucus in Cystic Fibrosis patients. NAC is also used as a specific antidote in cases of acetaminophen overdose.

Disulfide bonds play an important role in the folding and stability of some proteins, usually proteins secreted to the extracellular medium.[8] Since most cellular compartments are reducing environments, disulfide bonds are generally unstable in the cytosol with some exceptions as noted below.

Disulfide bonds in proteins are formed by oxidation of the thiol groups of cysteine residues. The other sulfur-containing amino acid, methionine, cannot form disulfide bonds. More aggressive oxidants convert cysteine to the corresponding sulfinic acid and sulfonic acid. Cysteine residues play a valuable role by crosslinking proteins, which increases the rigidity of proteins and also functions to confer proteolytic resistance (since protein export is a costly process, minimizing its necessity is advantageous). Inside the cell, disulfide bridges between cysteine residues within a polypeptide support the protein's tertiary structure. Insulin is an example of a protein with cystine crosslinking, wherein two separate peptide chains are connected by a pair of disulfide bonds.

Protein disulfide isomerases catalyze the proper formation of disulfide bonds; the cell transfers dehydroascorbic acid to the endoplasmic reticulum, which oxidises the environment. In this environment, cysteines are, in general, oxidized to cystine and are no longer functional as a nucleophiles.

Beyond the iron-sulfur proteins, many other metal cofactors in enzymes are bound to the thiolate substituent of cysteinyl residues. Examples include zinc in zinc fingers and alcohol dehydrogenase, copper in the blue copper proteins, iron in cytochrome P450, and nickel in the [NiFe]-hydrogenases. The thiol group also has a high affinity for heavy metals, so that proteins containing cysteine, such as metallothionein, will bind metals such as mercury, lead, and cadmium tightly

Cysteine is an important source of sulfide in human metabolism. The sulfide in iron-sulfur clusters and in nitrogenase is extracted from cysteine, which is converted to alanine in the process.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I am an avid label reader and I often search what most of the unpronounceable words are and have know about this for quite awhile...
Have you looked to see what the color red(dyes) are made from? One is made from crushed beetles...
The things that we ingest cuz we all have to have our food look pretty.
I make my own breads and other stuff now due to my allergies to all the weird food additives that companies just think we have to have.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Suddenly I'm glad I'm glucose intolerant...

anybody see the article on cheese made with human breast milk?


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Hi, Irritated--I'm extremely irritated..I'll try to make this short..
> 
> I know we all try to buy USA made...dh was helping me get my pjs and stuff together after bath (I broke 3 toes in foot--hard to take a bath without help; safety reasons) and I was lotioning...now, in prepping, I have been buying 10 0r 20 of the same items for ever...getting ready.
> I noticed the lotion was made in china..so, not wanting to put that on my face, asked for another lotion in the bath room...well, made in china also.
> ...


I hate China! I was drinking Juicy Juice brand 100% juice....looked at the back, Product of China


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Just another reason I cook everything from scratch!!!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Hi, Irritated--I'm extremely irritated..I'll try to make this short..
> 
> I know we all try to buy USA made...dh was helping me get my pjs and stuff together after bath (I broke 3 toes in foot--hard to take a bath without help; safety reasons) and I was lotioning...now, in prepping, I have been buying 10 0r 20 of the same items for ever...getting ready.
> I noticed the lotion was made in china..so, not wanting to put that on my face, asked for another lotion in the bath room...well, made in china also.
> ...


 Made in USA only means it put together here.All the parts usually come from China and other nations.

Even the 'Atlantic' Salmon can be from China if it was packed her.The name of the game is deceprtion.

But we will keep skipping along.Don't worry ,be happy.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Gag, errrp, spit..errp..spit, gag....


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, jeez. I guess we really need to make as many things ourselves as we can. 

*shakes head sadly*


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> If you read the ingredients label on a loaf of bread, you will usually find an ingredient listed there as *L-cysteine*. This is a non-essential amino acid added to many baked goods as a dough conditioner in order to speed industrial processing. It's usually not added directly to flour intended for home use, but you'll find it readily in commercial breads such as pizza dough, bread rolls and pastries.
> 
> While some L-cysteine is directly synthesized in laboratories, most of it is extracted from a cheap and abundant natural protein source:* human hair*. *The hair is dissolved in acid and L-cysteine is isolated through a chemical process, then packaged and shipped off to commercial bread producers. Besides human hair, other sources of L-cysteine include chicken feathers, duck feathers, cow horns and petroleum byproducts.*
> 
> ...


 Good site Irritatedwithus.I could visit without any problems.Are you member of the site? Wonder if it could help thse with medical alternatives when TSHTF?

I had read years ago that laetrel is a derivitive of apricots,peaches are in the same family.

I heard a couple decades ago the mayor of Atlanta went to Mexico to get cancer treatment with laetrel'spell' because he could'nt gt it here.Massel was his name I think.

Also after reading this I bought some bread flour to make our own.I will need help from yall to do that though.

Wonder who or what i just ate in this peppermint patty?So much for a turkey bacon and tomato sandwich.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Well*



IrritatedWithUS said:


> If you read the ingredients label on a loaf of bread, you will usually find an ingredient listed there as *L-cysteine*. This is a non-essential amino acid added to many baked goods as a dough conditioner in order to speed industrial processing. It's usually not added directly to flour intended for home use, but you'll find it readily in commercial breads such as pizza dough, bread rolls and pastries.
> 
> While some L-cysteine is directly synthesized in laboratories, most of it is extracted from a cheap and abundant natural protein source:* human hair*. *The hair is dissolved in acid and L-cysteine is isolated through a chemical process, then packaged and shipped off to commercial bread producers. Besides human hair, other sources of L-cysteine include chicken feathers, duck feathers, cow horns and petroleum byproducts.*
> 
> ...


There went my sandwich !


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Made in USA only means it put together here.All the parts usually come from China and other nations.


I'm with Meerkat on this one. Made in America is just a gimmick nowadays. It is very hard to tell if a product was actually made here in the US, with American parts and by American hands. A French company can open a small shop in California, import a pre-fashioned blade from China, a wooden handle from the Philippines, some rivets from Indonesia, have an illegal alien assemble it and sell it as an American made knife. That sticker needs to means 100% American made or it means nothing.

As far as the hair thing goes, I think people are over-reacting. Do you know how much nasty stuff you eat? Do you know what disgruntled factory workers put into your food? Unless it is some kind of cancer causing chemical I say ignorance is bliss. I have 3 dogs and 7 kids; I bet a lot of hair is consumed in my house.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

*This will shock you*

The list of adulterated foods including the deception of "organic" http://www.occupymonsanto360.org/2013/04/12/the-grocery-store-blacklist-12-food-companies-to-avoid-and-95-sneaky-aliases/


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

cybergranny said:


> The list of adulterated foods including the deception of "organic" http://www.occupymonsanto360.org/2013/04/12/the-grocery-store-blacklist-12-food-companies-to-avoid-and-95-sneaky-aliases/


Thanks, that was some good info.

I try to buy Made in the USA also, but that doesn't always mean it is good. There are plenty of countries that won't even take our grains because of them being gmo. 
We know a couple that buys everything in a box. They buy those pb&j frozen sandwiches and sausage and pancakes on a stick. We looked up the ingredients, WOW. If you do, you wont eat one of those again. Also, shredded cheese has some kind of saw dust in it as the anti caking agent. Even if something has berries in it like cereals, hmm no berries to be found. If you think the powers to be are looking out for your health and well being, you better think again. They want cheap ingredients so they can make more money.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anybody see the GMO potatoes with human genes?
Cannibalism by degrees.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's the list of allowances of rodent hair, bugs, mold etc... the FDA has allowed companies to get away with in foods. If you only knew exactly what's in the food you buy.

http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceReg...mation/SanitationTransportation/ucm056174.htm

Too long to copy paste the whole thing.

Edit:

Some of the entries

ALLSPICE, GROUND	Insect Filth
(AOAC 981.21)	Average of 30 or more insect fragments per 10 grams
Rodent filth
(AOAC 981.21)	Average of 1 or more rodent hairs per 10 grams
DEFECT SOURCE: Insect fragments - pre/post harvest and processing insect infestation. Rodent hair - post harvest and/or processing contamination with animal hair or excreta
SIGNIFICANCE: Aesthetic

MACARONI AND NOODLE PRODUCTS	Insect filth
(AOAC 969.41)	Average of 225 insect fragments or more per 225 grams in 6 or more subsamples
Rodent filth
(AOAC 969.41)	Average of 4.5 rodent hairs or more per 225 grams in 6 or more subsamples
DEFECT SOURCE: Insect fragments - preharvest and/or post harvest and/or processing infestation. Rodent hair - post harvest and/or processing contamination with animal hair or excreta
SIGNIFICANCE: Aesthetic

MUSHROOMS, CANNED AND DRIED	Insects
(AOAC 967.24)	Average of over 20 or more maggots of any size per 100 grams of drained mushrooms and proportionate liquid or 15 grams of dried mushrooms
OR
Average of 5 or more maggots 2 mm or longer per 100 grams of drained mushrooms and proportionate liquid or 15 grams of dried mushrooms
Mites
(AOAC 967.24)	Average of 75 mites per 100 grams drained mushrooms and proportionate liquid or 15 grams of dried mushrooms
Decomposition
(MPM-V100)	Average of more than 10% of mushrooms are decomposed
DEFECT SOURCE: Insects - preharvest insect infestation, Mites - preharvest and/or post harvest infestation, Decomposition - preharvest infection
SIGNIFICANCE: Aesthetic

OREGANO, CRUSHED	Insect filth
(AOAC 969.44)	Average of 300 or more insect fragments per 10 grams
Rodent filth
(AOAC 969.44)	Average of 2 or more rodent hairs per 10 grams
DEFECT SOURCE: Insect fragments - preharvest and/or post harvest and/or processing insect infestation, Rodent hair - post harvest and/or processing contamination with animal hair or excreta
SIGNIFICANCE: Aesthetic


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok SO im not down with Human Hair but as far as crushed feathers and beetles go, no issue there. If I can eat a pig I can eat a beetle. I love pepperoni and I don't want to know what is in that. As in please don't post it LOL


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

When I was a kid, my dad ran a gas station.back in those days bottles were returnable.he had an odd collection behind the counter of both pepsi and coke products which came back with "things" in them. candy wrappers, a couple of dead mice, cigarette butts, a couple with pills[?] or something like that.Both local reps tried for years to buy his collection, right before he retired to the fishing camp, he sold them.next week he had a new boat motor for his 15 footer.he saved one however.it had a mercury dime in it and nobody could figure out how the hell it got in there.


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

worldengineer said:


> Its disgusting, it's hard to believe the US lets this mess in.


Sadly ITS NOT HARD TO BELIEVE AT ALL!!!!

There are more toxins/bad stuff in food IN THIS COUNTRY than anywhere else!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

A few years ago there was a report of a company in China that was making Soy Sauce from hair.
They would get it from barber shops, beauty shops, pet grooming places, and mortuaries.
They didn't report on the name of the company but said it was used in schools and large institutions all over the world including the US.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

biobacon said:


> Ok SO im not down with Human Hair but as far as crushed feathers and beetles go, no issue there. If I can eat a pig I can eat a beetle. I love pepperoni and I don't want to know what is in that. As in please don't post it LOL


I know what goes inta mine, I make my own!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Magus said:


> When I was a kid, my dad ran a gas station.back in those days bottles were returnable.he had an odd collection behind the counter of both pepsi and coke products which came back with "things" in them. candy wrappers, a couple of dead mice, cigarette butts, a couple with pills[?] or something like that.Both local reps tried for years to buy his collection, right before he retired to the fishing camp, he sold them.next week he had a new boat motor for his 15 footer.he saved one however.it had a mercury dime in it and nobody could figure out how the hell it got in there.


Many years ago I worked fer a bottlin company. Be amazed what all winds up in there!

The dime one be a good un though!

We used ta put pop out fer the mice in the warehouse. They loved it, but, a mouse can't burp, so guess what happens?:eyebulge:


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> We used ta put pop out fer the mice in the warehouse. They loved it, but, a mouse can't burp, so guess what happens?:eyebulge:


They fart?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

d_saum said:


> They fart?


Nope, they pop!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

They do the same thing after eating tater flakes and drinking up water.LOL


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Making your own bread is no guarantee of no Chinese sourced l-cystein. I read about this about two years ago and spent some time sitting on the floor at the local grocery reading the labels on the flour bags. It was in about 3/4 of the flour.

I phoned the larges corporate office of flour producers and asked about sources. They actually told me they were using chicken feather sourced product from China. 

My condolances to all the vegans and ,vegetarians out there and those whose religeous persuasions prohibit canabalism in any form.

Turns out that all the vaccines are being grown on labratory generated human embryo which is then filtered back out (they say) of the final product.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Nope, they pop!


lol.. I figured, kinda like the seagulls and alka seltzer thing, but had to throw the fart line in there anyway.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

It were cheap entertainment in the wee hours a the mornin workin in the warehouse. 

Ya would see em waddelin round an ifin ya felt bad ya ran over em with a forklift.


----------

